# Word of the Day:  Superfluous



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

_*adjective*_


*unnecessary, especially through being more than enough.*
*"the purchaser should avoid asking for superfluous information"*


----------



## RnR (May 18, 2021)

After buying stuff for the last seventy plus years, any further purchases apart from necessities seems superfluous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2021)

The patient claimed he liked to super-floss, however, the dentist informed him that his flossing method was superfluous.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The patient claimed he liked to super-floss, however, the dentist informed him that his flossing method was superfluous.


Now AM you well know that's not the proper definitionhowever it is funny as heck


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2021)

What is the difference between superfluous and fluous?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Now AM *you well know that's not the proper definition*however it is funny as heck


Are you sure?

Superfluous: Redundant, unneeded, extra, excess, useless, unproductive, unnecessary, pointless, unwarranted, waste.

If a purchaser should avoid asking for superfluous information, information that's unneeded, extra, excess, useless, unproductive, unnecessary, pointless, unwarranted, why then would superfluous not apply to a patient who practices a method of flossing that his or her dentist deems as being unneeded, extra, excess, useless, unproductive, unnecessary, pointless, unwarranted?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Superfluous: Redundant, unneeded, extra, excess, useless, unproductive, unnecessary, pointless, unwarranted, waste.
> 
> If a purchaser should avoid asking for superfluous information, information that's unneeded, extra, excess, useless, unproductive, unnecessary, pointless, unwarranted, why then would superfluous not apply to a patient who practices a method of flossing that his or her dentist deems as being unneeded, extra, excess, useless, unproductive, unnecessary, pointless, unwarranted?


Now you got me confused


----------



## cdestroyer (May 18, 2021)

I thought superfluous was the stuff they put in the water to harden your teeth


----------

